# Which book are you looking forward to the most...



## tonic (May 22, 2004)

Which next installmetn in each series are you looking forward to the most? If other then which novel? Oh and fell free to comment on why you picked what you picked.

READ THE ALL AND THINK CAREFULLY


----------



## Michael (May 22, 2004)

There are more _Sword of Truth_ books to come?


----------



## tonic (May 22, 2004)

Yeah the last one was Naked Empire there will be a couple more. The next one is going to be called Chainfire.


----------



## polymorphikos (May 22, 2004)

Still burning a candle for Hot and Sweaty Rex by Eric Garcia, and praying that Richard Morgan writes another Takeshi Kovacs novel (Altered carbon is a must for lovers of future-noir).


----------



## Jayaprakash Satyamurthy (May 22, 2004)

I chose the next Malazan book. Out of this lot, that's the one I look forward to most. 

Another upcoming release I anticipate eagerly is Ken MacLeod's new novel, 'Newton's Wake'.


----------



## Hypes (May 22, 2004)

Polymorphikos! A fellow Takeshi fan! 

Have you read his latest, _Broken Angels_ yet?


----------



## erickad71 (May 22, 2004)

Everyone has voted for something different!
I voted for _A Feast for Crows_. I can't wait to see what is in store next for my favorite characters.
I do believe I'm going to have to check out the Malazan books next cause knivesout has given it such high praise.


----------



## Ahdkaw (May 22, 2004)

This one is easy, although it wasn't listed 

I have been looking forward to Book 5 of The War Against The Chtorr - A Method for Madness by David Gerrold (the guy who wrote The Trouble With Tribbles) for... what? 10 years or maybe more? I can't remember, I've been waiting that long!

http://www.chtorr.com/


----------



## Lacedaemonian (May 22, 2004)

I voted for A Feast for Crows even though I am only onto the second book in the series (I should be finished the series by its realease).  I am also interested to see what will happen to the specky orphan and his mates.  JV Jones Sword of Red Ice will also be out soon...wooooo....


----------



## Chefo (May 23, 2004)

AFFC, George RR Martin is the best author that I have gotten my hands on... 
   Chefo

 PS The Hedge Knight and Sandkings are two other of George's masterful pieces... would highly recommend them both.


----------



## mzarynn (May 23, 2004)

No one else fessed up to voting for Harry Potter, but I will.  What can I say, I'm an elementary teacher.


----------



## polymorphikos (May 23, 2004)

Hypes, yes I have. Amazingly, it topped the first in most aspects, even if it lacked a little of the impact of Carbon. Morgan has a sick mind.


----------



## Hypes (May 23, 2004)

Oh, I know, but it's such a delight to read!


----------



## polymorphikos (May 24, 2004)

Literary pulp direct to the sadistic masses, as it were.


----------



## Michael (May 24, 2004)

tonic said:
			
		

> Yeah the last one was Naked Empire there will be a couple more. The next one is going to be called Chainfire.


That's interesting. I still need to finish _Blood of the Fold_, though. When I started _Sword of Truth _I thought it was overly descriptive but I plowed through it anyway. I'm glad I did, because I really enjoyed it.


----------



## Stormydreamer (May 24, 2004)

Heh... I voted Harry Potter, too. What can I say?


----------



## Lacedaemonian (May 25, 2004)

I am looking forward to the Harry Potter book too, but this poll is embarrassing!


----------



## erickad71 (May 25, 2004)

> but this poll is embarrassing


Why is that Lacedaemonian?


----------



## The Master™ (May 26, 2004)

I'm looking forward to the next Raymond E Feist book: _Exile's Return_ (Third in the latest Trilogy)

Then any new Terry Goodkind books from the _Sword of Truth_ series...

Then maybe the next _Harry Potter_ book, as they have been getting darker with each passing installment... Maybe this will be the one with his *DEATH*!!!


----------



## littlemissattitude (May 26, 2004)

I voted _other_...I am most looking forward to the new Thomas Covenant, by Stephen R. Donaldson.  Probably going to be quite dark, but that's okay.


----------



## dwndrgn (May 26, 2004)

The Master™ said:
			
		

> I'm looking forward to the next Raymond E Feist book: _Exile's Return_ (Third in the latest Trilogy)


Is that the series that begins with Talon of the Silver Hawk?  I just finished King of Foxes which is the second, so I'm definitely ready for number three.


----------



## The Master™ (May 27, 2004)

That's the one, dude...

I like Talon... A very good character... And Duke whats-his-face!!!

Nice to see Feist using the other side of Midkemia...


----------



## Jayaprakash Satyamurthy (May 27, 2004)

It seems I am the  only Malazanian here. Oh well, I'm sure that will soon remedy itslef. Just dont come crying to me for the next book when that happens.


----------



## tonic (May 27, 2004)

Nope not the only one, I loved the series, one of my fravourites. Im just a claw...you know under cover


----------



## aftermath (May 27, 2004)

Oh wheel of time all the way. Though feast of crows is close, I'd much rather see what happens with Rand (damnable crossroads of twilight)


----------



## Doc (Jun 2, 2004)

hum, I'm sad to say that- theres a new Pratchett comeing in october.. and theres where my moneys at.. Oh and I want Turtledoves Colonization series to be finished so I can start reading that one


----------



## Hypes (Jun 2, 2004)




----------



## Sirathiel (Jun 2, 2004)

I admit that I voted Harry Potter for the single reason that I don't read any of the other series mentioned and that there is currently no other book that I have to have.

It's as simple as that.


----------



## dwndrgn (Jun 2, 2004)

knivesout said:
			
		

> It seems I am the only Malazanian here. Oh well, I'm sure that will soon remedy itslef. Just dont come crying to me for the next book when that happens.


Well, if I could find a copy I could afford I would probably be a fan.  Unfortunately my library doesn't have it (although I included it in my latest list of what they absolutely have to acquire ).  I should be getting gift certificate for Barnes & Noble in the mail soon so I may be getting the first book from there soon.  Unless I'm seduced by the two Terry Pratchett's that I haven't read yet and that the library doesn't have either.  We'll see .


----------



## nemogbr (Jun 10, 2004)

I voted next Wheel of Time. 


I haven't read the Order of the Phoenix and I'll probably wait until the next installment comes out before reading.

I would like to read the next instalments of these series:
1632/ Ring of Fire 
Island across the sea of time
Honor Harrington

So many books so little time...


----------



## McMurphy (Jun 19, 2004)

I voted for Song for Sussanah/Dark Tower  by Stephen King, not because I believe it is the best example of fantasy literature coming out on that list, but only because I have read more of that series than the other ones.


----------



## Blue Mythril (Jun 21, 2004)

Feast for Crows all the way. George R R Martin is masterfull! Though there are other books I am waiting for, and I have enjoyed much of the other series listed, I think George R R Martin is the greatest fabtasy author of today.




> There are more _Sword of Truth_ books to come?


 
Will it ever end? 




> Nice to see Feist using the other side of Midkemia...


 
Ok, I feel stupid *blushes*. I read that book and loved, but I didn't realise it had any connection to Midkemia.




> Oh wheel of time all the way. Though feast of crows is close, I'd much rather see what happens with Rand (damnable crossroads of twilight)



Meh, i enjoyed Wheel of Time on and off, but Jordan isn't anywhere near the master of suspense that Martin is  (He needs to edit his books more, I swear, you could condense his series by half. Mass production I say *shakes head* pity) 

I think though, that the next Harry Potter book was after FFC. Yep, I'll admit it.


----------

